# 

## nick

Witam.Znalazłem te forum przez google.Zaciekawił mnie ten temat bo od niedawna mam TV-N z recorderem.Mam 2 pytania.
1. Jak szybko znaleźć te forum ze strony głównej ?
2. Czy można podłączyć recorder bezprzewodowo z siecią.
Mam w domu ruter i chciałbym uniknąć wiercenia ścian na przewody.

----------


## raffran

> Witam.Znalazłem te forum przez google.Zaciekawił mnie ten temat bo od niedawna mam TV-N z recorderem.Mam 2 pytania.
> 1. Jak szybko znaleźć te forum ze strony głównej ?
> 2. Czy można podłączyć recorder bezprzewodowo z siecią.
> Mam w domu ruter i chciałbym uniknąć wiercenia ścian na przewody.


1. Nie znajdziesz
2. Nie mozna
Wiecej na stronie http://n.pl/n/info/internet.html

----------


## bmiara

W zasadzie racja, ale jeżeli bardzo komuś zależy na bezprzewodowym połączeniu, może wykorzystać access point w trybie client połączony kabelkiem z n-boxem. Dzięki temu uniknie np. wiercenia. Wada to dodatkowy koszt (ok 120 zł) i dodatkowe zużycie prądu.

----------

